# Big dog with big fears



## Fire_eye (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello, glad to have my first post....

I have been raised with GSD and now that I have a family of my own I have a great 4yr old beautiful GSD from Covy Tucker Hill. He came into our family when he was 14 weeks old. We had our pick from several GSD of the same litter and we decided on this one due to him being a bit more timid as our daughter was very young at the time and my wife doesn't have a great history with large dogs so she was nervous. 

He has been raised very social always being very curious to meet other dogs wanting to greet each other. He is very "verbally aggressive" towards people knocking at the door, and is attentive of where his family "pack" is. I love this in him, however...

There has been several occasions where I want him to STAND HIS GROUND! Today was the icing on the cake. There has been more than a several times where small, uncontrolled/off leash, annoying dogs (even Chihuahuas) have rushed him on the trails and our GS has literally tucked his tail, dropped his rear end and tried to bolt only to be stopped by the leash. His eyes have utter fear in them. He is so well verbally controlled by commands that would completely go out the window if I had him off the leash. He has not been fixed and pee's on everything like he owns the world and is a very impressive looking dog. 

My goal is to help him to have SOME confidence and stand up for himself :hug:. Its very embarrassing when he shows to be curious in meeting other dogs, is not scared when typically "greeting and socializing" occurs but retreats like sissy when ANY other dog or oversized rat shows any aggressiveness. 

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

At least he's not reactive and trying to kill every dog that gets near him which would be much worse. That's at least a positive.

Has he always been this way or is this something new? Does he have any dog friends or is he like this with all dogs? Is it dogs of all sizes or just small ones that do this? 

I say try to get him in a class with a good trainer with other dogs. Tell the trainer your situation and see if they have anything available to help build confidence


----------



## Fire_eye (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, he has some freinds, however none of them have ever shown aggression. One thing I failed to mention is we rescued a small Doxie-Pin a year ago and they have a great realtionship. The Doxie-Pin is a bit more agressive but knows when the GS has had enough "pestering". The GS never runs from him though but is very tollerant, sometimes too tollerant.

It is the oddest behavior on the trails but like I said, is very annoying. Its almost a fear of the unknown dog. 

I know its a positive to not have one that reacts agressively to all other dogs, as we have had one like that and it took stern commands to keep him at bay. I just wish our current GS would not run in fear.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Like I said... get the dog in class with a good trainer. You want a controlled situation with stable dogs. Build the confidence that your dog is lacking.

Do you have any good training facilities in your area?


----------



## Fire_eye (Nov 26, 2011)

I will look into trainers. I was more curious if anyone else has had this issue and has had success. I hate to invest in a trainer since there is nothing really "bad" about our GS. I would just like to find ways to build his confidence.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

You might also look for a behaviorist not just a trainer if you can find a good one with experience with GSD's or at least similar dogs. 

Might be more useful than just a trainer maybe. Where are you located - maybe someone on the forum will have experience with some behaviorists if you mention the general area/city?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Your dog is who he is and a trainer won't help. If he is still like that at 4 then a behaviorist 'might' help but I doubt it. He is weak-nerved and you have to accept that about him and love him as he is. As stated above, it's good that he isn't shy aggressive. Your dog just doesn't have a mean bone in his body and you can love him for that. Be happy that you don't have to deal with an aggressive dog that could cause a lot of problems and expense. The term 'weak-nerved' covers a lot of territory and doesn't have to be considered 'bad'. Some dogs, like some people, just don't like being attacked ... go figure. You have a nice dog and he probably wonders why in he11 other dogs want to attack him. Remember that little dogs have teeth too. All you can do is give him as many socialization and dog interaction experiences as possible to build his confidence and help him realize that all dogs aren't out to get him.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have training classes in your area? You might consider some basic or introductory agility or rally obedience classes if they are available in your area. Controlled introductions and a "fun" activity such as agility or rally obedience might help your dog develop his confidence amongst other unknown dogs.


----------



## Fire_eye (Nov 26, 2011)

Paddy,
As I stated before, he is, and always will be well loved and I do accept him for that. He is a great family dog and it is great that we never have to worry about him around other dogs, or kids that may poke or prod him while in public. He is very well behaved and follows commands great. That is unless another dog shows dominance or pesters him. 

Again, the fear and "flee" need by him is what hurts me. I just wish I knew where it came from and how to help with it. 

I live in Sonoma County, CA.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it is what it is..........some dogs are just genetically weak nerved........you didn't do anything to cause it, its just his makeup..........

you can help some with conditioning training, obedience, and a good trainer/behaviorist............a dog like this needs you to control his encounters, show that you will protect him and try to gain his trust........a dog like this is not what we seek out in this breed, but it happens. except him for who he is and don't expect he will completely change............positive conditioning and slow exposure short of the fear reaction will help. alot of work and patience, but possible to progress to a point........


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Fire_eye said:


> Paddy,
> As I stated before, he is, and always will be well loved and I do accept him for that. He is a great family dog and it is great that we never have to worry about him around other dogs, or kids that may poke or prod him while in public. He is very well behaved and follows commands great. That is unless another dog shows dominance or pesters him.
> 
> Again, the fear and "flee" need by him is what hurts me. I just wish I knew where it came from and how to help with it.
> ...


No offense intended. Just trying to put it into perspective.
It looks like there is a general agreement that his problem is most likely genetic but only you know your dog's background and environment. There is also a general agreement that you should find ways, either formal or informal, to get him into more social and confidence-building situations.
Do you have his pedigree? People knowledgeable it that area (not me) might see something there that points to genetics. But I think at this point all you can do is work with him and be there for him when aggressive dogs are bothering him. FWIW, my dog has the same problem, maybe not to that degree ... but she does her best to avoid aggressive dogs. Sometimes I wish she would meet their aggression with a good a$$ kicking but she wouldn't bite anyone or anything to save her life. Don't know why, that's just the way she is.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the other posters, and would like to add,,DON"T put him in situations that scare the heck out of him. Your doing him no favors nor building confidence by allowing other dogs to charge him.

You should take control of the situation and either divert the charging / pain in the butt other dog, or keep him out of situations where this could happen.

We are the protectors of our animals, so it's up to us to control situations the best we can.

I guess if I had the choice, I'd rather have my dog be afraid of a charging dog vs grabbing him and killing him. 

I also carry pepper spray because I've had a few instances of this happen, and while mine will ignore mostly everything, a dog charging up in her face is not one of them.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't think most dogs take to kindly to strange dogs charging them..........its rude behavior and a threat...........

do what you have to do to keep this from happening..........positive controlled encounters are fine if you can progress to that point, if not, as Diane said do the best you can to control these situations. and definitely keep a can of pepper spray or deterant spray with you..............

and i agree, i would rather have a dog come run behind me or retreat then aggress and grab to kill!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry that you feel embarrassed by your dog, and feel like he is being a sissy.  I have a very big strong male GSD who is also terrified of other dogs, and has always been that way, although I'm sure his being charged by off leash aggressive dogs has not helped the situation. I always try my very best to avoid putting him in these situations, and I do everything within my power to protect him from any dog who comes up to him (I have used pepper spray very effectively in this). I don't see it as a character flaw in my dog. Yes I would love it if he were more gregarious and eager to make other doggy friends, but he is who he is, and I cannot change it although I can learn to manage his behavior and do my best to make every encounter with another dog below his reactivity threshold, and maybe even turn it into a positive experience.

I have just started reading Jean Donaldson's book Fight: a Practical Guide to the Treatment of Dog-Dog Aggression.  I know your dog is not aggressive, but I think the book might still contain some useful information for you.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have had dogs like this and it is aggravating to deal with their fear issues. I agree with the others that it is genetic. You did not cause this. What you have to do is try to keep your dog out of scary situations. Do not coddle the dog when he acts scared, but be the hero and keep other dogs away from him. Learn from this and if you ever buy another German Shepherd pick one from stable bloodlines. You will see a night and day difference that genetics make.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't agree with Paddy that this can't be fixed. Locate a GOOD behaviorist and you will be fine. The reason why he is like that does not matter now. They see things like this all the time. Asking advice on behavior is kind of tough on here, since no one can see it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

also keep in mind that even though your dog retreats and does not come forward to a threat, that could change real quick if scarey situations keep happening with other dogs................it could end up that he decides to get the threat before it gets him, i have seen this happen more than not with insecure dogs.........


----------

